# PT Music



## 46Young (Sep 11, 2009)

I was wondering what songs everyone listens to when working out. What gets you going?


----------



## Dominion (Sep 11, 2009)

Anything high energy, loud, etc.  Anything from Rob Zombie to Marilyn Manson to In-Flames.  Pretty much anything in the 'heavier' category of rock music.  I'm not a huge techno or drum and bass (etc) fan but I also like listening to Prodigy or Pendulum.  I find the more fast paced the music the harder I work, especially if i'm riding my bike.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Sep 11, 2009)

I've said it before... It doesn't matter what I am doing... GARTH must be blaring .  He has a song for every situation... For instance... Today, this one will play through my head all day (it is my theme song)...  he wrote it as a tribute to the Oklahoma City Bombing Victims, but it has since been adapted for ever disaster as a tribute to the unbreakable human spirit...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CCQpTzNVqm8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 46Young (Sep 11, 2009)

I lean towards a lot of Disturbed - basically the whole Indestructible album as well as Pain Redefined, DWTS, Stupify, also (Hed) P.E. - the first half of New World Orphans and the songs Represent and Dangerous, some Sevendust, Pantera, Fuel by Metallica. I like Cypress Hill, the old stuff (from my H.S. days) when warming up.


----------



## EMS49393 (Sep 11, 2009)

Scandal - Goodbye to you.


----------



## 46Young (Sep 11, 2009)

Died in Your Arms by Cutting Crew - perfect for psyching up for a heavy dead or squat!


----------



## citizensoldierny (Sep 12, 2009)

Anything by the Jackson 5:unsure: In all seriousness though I usually listen to Punk or Speed Metal while lifting though I do find a way to work in some old school rap or hip hop from time to time.


----------



## MSDeltaFlt (Sep 12, 2009)

Linkin Park - New Divide
Nickleback - Burn It To The Ground
Muddy Waters - Mannish Boy
AC/DC - Thunderstruck
In This Moment - Call Me
Judas Priest - Another Thing Coming
Motley Crue - Same Ole Situation
Marilyn Manson - Personal Jesus
Lady Gaga - Poker Face
unknown artist - Pornstarchampion
Ozzy Ozbourne - Never Gonna Stop
Aerosmith - Sweet Emotion
Airbourne - Wild And Free
Eminem - Shake That
The Answer - On And On
Ra - Broken Hearted Soul
Disturbed - Indestructible
White Zombie - Dragula

... just to name a few.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 12, 2009)

> Lady Gaga - Poker Face



I will never think of you the same again....


----------



## DV_EMT (Sep 12, 2009)

considering I run mostly.... Anything tecno based. gets a good beat going to se the pace!


----------



## HotelCo (Sep 14, 2009)

Anything by 311.


----------



## judoka5446 (Oct 8, 2009)

Im Shipping Up to Boston- Dropkick Murphy's


----------



## Nick647 (Nov 22, 2009)

judoka5446 said:


> Im Shipping Up to Boston- Dropkick Murphy's



haha, I love DKM but I hate that song.  Its one of those things thats over played and people say they like them because of that song haha.  I have seen that band so many times, its rediculous.

I like listening to punk rock and things of that nature.  Some good old gangsta rap like NWA works too.


----------



## Piper76 (Jan 5, 2010)

Rollins Band

Tool

Black Flag

Misfits

Fugazi

Pantera


----------



## nomofica (Jan 7, 2010)

Nick647 said:


> haha, I love DKM but I hate that song.  Its one of those things thats over played and people say they like them because of that song haha.  I have seen that band so many times, its rediculous.
> 
> I like listening to punk rock and things of that nature.  Some good old gangsta rap like NWA works too.



I worked one of their shows in my city (I also work part time as event security). I got to work the barricade, picking up all the crowd surfers and whatnot.  Halfway through the show Al Barr told the audience that our security company was the best they'd ever had work their shows, which is apparently something he's never said to anyone (their tour manager told me this after the show). Real good night.


----------



## Nick647 (Feb 16, 2010)

thats awesome! haha, ive seen that band so much.  You know who the Street Dogs are.  Their singer Mike McColgan use to see for DKM.  Another great band.


----------



## Euclidus (Mar 13, 2010)

Lots of Rancid, Operation Ivy, Metallic... a few of my favorites for running with my iPod:

Remedy - Hot Water Music
Hearing Damage - Thom Yorke
Empire State of Mind - Jay Z
1901 - Phoenix
Never Alone - DKM
Wish - Run Lola Run soundtrack
Wake Up - Arcade Fire
TV Party - Black Flag
How You Like Me Now? - The Heavy
You Think I Ain't Worth A Dollar - Queens of the Stone Age


----------



## mct601 (Mar 13, 2010)

Sasha said:


> I will never think of you the same again....



hahahaha




All of my high intensity music is pulled out when doing any kind of workout (if I'm wearing my Zune)

It's usually music no one else enjoys lol

My favorite is a band called Five Finger Death Punch.


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 13, 2010)

When working out I usually don't care what I'm listening to. Whatever is on my Zune (usually mostly country and alternative rock)

I wish I could listen to music when doing laps in the pool though...


----------



## ZVNEMT (Mar 18, 2010)

usually i listen to some fast paced punk/oi or ska... lately i've been into the operation ivy/rancid stuff. sometimes eye of the tiger....


----------



## adamjh3 (Mar 18, 2010)

I like to put a siren and lightbar behind my treadmill. It seems to work really well for the gangsta's on "Cops"


----------



## mycrofft (Mar 21, 2010)

*"Staying Alice" by the Beegees?*

It would drill the new CPR rythm into your head.


----------



## ZVNEMT (Mar 22, 2010)

mycrofft said:


> It would drill the new CPR rythm into your head.



I've heard "another one bites the dust" is another song with the right beat for cpr.... and its a cooler song...


----------



## mycrofft (Mar 25, 2010)

*I can't decide who's more annoying, Barry Gibb or Freddie Mercury?*

Either one will do.


----------



## DrParasite (Mar 25, 2010)

for regular workouts (song name, artist, album name)

Jumper	Third Eye Blind	Third Eye Blind
Into The Night	Santana ft Chad Kroeger	Ultimate Santana
Hush Hush	*****cat Dolls	Doll Domination
Room Service (Hotel Room)	Pitbull	Rebelution
Hotel Room Service	Pitbull	Hotel Room Service
So What	Pink	So What - Single
I Write Sins Not Tragedies	Panic! at the Disco	A Fever You Can't Sweat Out
The Only Difference Between Martyrdom And Suicide Is Press Coverage	Panic At The Disco	A Fever You Can't Sweat Out
How You Remind Me	Nickelback	How You Remind Me [Single]
That's When I Reach For My Rev	Moby	That's When I Reach For My Revolver
New Divide(Transformers 2 Soundtrack)	Linkin Park	New Divide
NO MORE SORROW	Linkin Park	MINUTES TO MIDNIGHT
GIVEN UP	Linkin Park	MINUTES TO MIDNIGHT
Numb	Linkin Park	Meteora
Nobody's Listening	Linkin Park	Meteora
Breaking The Habit	Linkin Park	Meteora
Faint	Linkin Park	Meteora
Easier to Run	Linkin Park	Meteora
Don't Stay	Linkin Park	Meteora
A place for my head	Linkin Park	Hybrid Theory
Runaway	Linkin Park	Hybrid Theory
Crawling	Linkin Park	Hybrid Theory
Points Of Authority	Linkin Park	Hybrid Theory
With You	Linkin Park	Hybrid Theory
One Step Closer	Linkin Park	Hybrid Theory
Papercut	Linkin Park	Hybrid Theory
Bad Romance (OFFICIAL FINAL VERSION)	Lady GaGa	The Fame
Feel Your Love	Kim Sozzi	Feel Your Love
Let It Rock	Kevin Rudolf	In The City
TiK ToK	Ke$ha	Animal
Drive	Incubus	Make Yourself
Thanks For The Memories	Fall Out Boy	Infinity On High
Bodies	Drowning Pool	Sinner
I'm Shipping Up to Boston	Dropkick Murphys	Warrior's Code
The New American Way	Dropkick Murphys	Sing Loud Sing Proud
Dropping Plates	Disturbed	The Sickness
Get Psycho	Disturbed	The Sickness
Inside The Fire	Disturbed	Indestructable
Denial	Disturbed	Home
Prayer	Disturbed	Believe
Good Girls Go Bad feat Leighton Meester	Cobra Starship	Hot Mess
Evacuate The Dance Floor	Cascada feat. Carlprit	Evacuate The Dancefloor - Single
Crazy :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored:	Buckcherry	Crazy :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored:
Love Drunk	Boys Like Girls	Love Drunk
1985	Bowling For Soup	A Hangover You Don't Deserve
Save the Horse, Ride a Cowboy	Big & Rich	Horse of a Different Color
Let The Feelings Go	Annagrace	Let the Feelings Go

for treadmill workout (extra bass, better beats):
Evacuate The Dance Floor	Cascada feat. Carlprit	Evacuate The Dancefloor - Single		
Sexy :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored:	David Guetta ft. Akon	Sexy :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored:		
Room Service (Hotel Room)	Pitbull	Rebelution		
Hotel Room Service	Pitbull	Hotel Room Service		
TiK ToK	Ke$ha	Animal		
Crazy :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored:	Buckcherry	Crazy :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored:	13	
Let It Rock	Kevin Rudolf	In The City		
Good Girls Go Bad feat Leighton Meester	Cobra Starship	Hot Mess		
Prayer	Disturbed	Believe	1	
I'm Shipping Up to Boston	Dropkick Murphys	Warrior's Code	11	
Bodies	Drowning Pool	Sinner		
Thanks For The Memories	Fall Out Boy	Infinity On High	7	
Let It Rock	Kevin Rudolf	In The City		
One Step Closer	Linkin Park	Hybrid Theory	2	
With You	Linkin Park	Hybrid Theory	3	
Runaway	Linkin Park	Hybrid Theory	6	
Don't Stay	Linkin Park	Meteora	2	
Let It Rock	Kevin Rudolf	In The City		
Breaking The Habit	Linkin Park	Meteora	9	
GIVEN UP	Linkin Park	MINUTES TO MIDNIGHT	2	
Into The Night	Santana ft Chad Kroeger	Ultimate Santana


----------



## SnowMedic (Mar 28, 2010)

I always go onto Billboard.com and download the top 100   Lots of ideas there!


----------



## jwilliams161 (Mar 30, 2010)

adamjh3 said:


> I like to put a siren and lightbar behind my treadmill. It seems to work really well for the gangsta's on "Cops"



Lol true 


I listen to anything fast with a good beat...lately its been mindless self indulgence


----------



## Nick647 (Mar 30, 2010)

So basically heres a list of songs and bands I listen to that gets me amped at the gym...

Al-Shifa-Ramallah
Anywhere But Here-Blood For Blood
Back To The World-Street Dogs
Bleeding-Ignite
Bloodshed-Blood For Blood
Burning Bridges Light The Way-Blue Bloods
Cutdown on the 12th-Street Dogs
A Day in the Life-Ramallah
Dead End Street-Blood For Blood
Declaration-Street Dogs
Dying Day-Blue Bloods
Fairweather Friend-H2O
Fear Is Our Tradition-Ignite
Fighter-Street Dogs
Go For Broke-Pug Uglies
Guns-Street Dogs
Hanging On the Corner-Blood For Blood
Hard Luck Kid-Street Dogs
Heart On My Sleeve-H2O
Hell To Pay-Pug Uglies
The Horror and the Gag-Ramallah
In Defense of Dorchester-Street Dogs
Into the Valley-Street Dogs
Jakes-Street Dogs
Jaundice-Blue Bloods
Jinx-Pug Uglies
Justifiable Fisticuffs-Street Dogs
Katie Bar The Door-Street Dogs
Left Out In the Cold-Blue Bloods
Love Song-Blood for Blood
Mad Men-Briggs
Mean Fist-Street Dogs
Mitts-H2O
My Judgement Day-Ignite
No Tomorrow-Sinners and Saints
Not Without A Purpose, Not Without A Fight-Street Dogs
Nothing At All-Sinners and Saints
Oscar Cotten-Ramallah
Outlive-Guns Up!
Playing With Fire-Blue Bloods
Poverty For All-Ignite
Rights To Your Soul-Street Dogs
Rock and Roll Song-Blood For Blood
Seasonal Patriot-Far From Finished
Sell Your Lies-Street Dogs
Ship of Fools-Briggs
So Common, So Cheap-Blood for Blood
Strike A Blow-Street Dogs
Tear Out My Eyes-Blood For Blood
This is L.A.-Briggs
Those Never Forgotten-Far From Finished
True West-Blue Bloods
Twice As Strong-Blue Bloods
Two Angry Kids-Street Dogs
Unconditional-H2O
What Happend?-H2O
What Was I Thinking-Briggs
Won't Change for Me-Guns up!
You Alone-Street Dogs
You Break-Guns Up!
X Gonna Give It To Ya-DMX
Where Da Hood At?-DMX
Dropkick Murphys-Never Alone
DKM-State of MA.
DKM-Warriors Code
DKM-Your Spirits Alive
and alot more DKM

I think military cadance works well too...


----------



## EmmaSlim09 (Mar 31, 2010)

I listen to a WIDEEE variety of music.

Currently what's on my phone is what I work out to:

5 Minutes Alone- Pantera
Walk-Pantera
Don't- Billy Currington
Good Directions- Billy Currington
Addicted-Kelly Clarkson
Hear Me-Kelly Clarkson
I Do Not Hook Up- Kelly Clarkson
Never Again- Kelly Clarkson
Miss Independent- Kelly Clarkson
Walk Away- Kelly Clarkson
Animals- Nickelback
Burn It To The Ground- Nickelback
Back In Black- ACDC
TNT- ACDC
Dirty Deeds Done Dirt Cheap- ACDC 
Bad Girlfriend- Theory of a Deadman
The Diary of Jane- Theory of a Deadman
Before He Cheats- Carrie Underwood
Unapologize- Carrie Underwood
Undo It- Carrie Underwood
Songs Like This- Carrie Underwood
Small Town Kid- Eli Young Band
Blackened-Metallica
Of Wolf and Man- Metallica
Enter Sandman- Metallica
Master of Puppets- Metallica
Fade to Black- Metallica
Carried Away- George Strait
Country Man- Luke Bryan
Crazy :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored:- Buckcherry
Crazy Town- Jason Aldean
She's Country- Jason Aldean
Hicktown- Jason Aldean 
Wide Open- Jason Aldean
Back in this Cigarette- Jason Aldean
Why- Jason Aldean
Relentless- Jason Aldean
Don't Happen Twice- Kenney Chesney 
Don't Rock the Juke Box- Alan Jackson
Summer Time Blues- Alan Jackson
Livin' On Love- Alan Jackson
Famous in a Small Town- Miranda Lambert
White Liar- Miranda Lambert
Kerosene- Miranda Lambert
Fight Like a Girl- Bomshel
Got Money- Lil Wayne
I'm Going In- Lil Wayne/Drake 
Hey Stephen- Taylor Swift 
Today was a Fairytale- Taylor Swift
Fearless- Taylor Swift
Ice Cream Paint Job- Dorrough Music
Next to Heaven- Aaron Watson
Love Makin' Song- Aaron Watson
Walk It Out- DJ Unk
Wrong Baby Wrong- Martina McBride 
Rude Boy- Rihanna
Shout at the Devil- Motely Crue
Love Lives On- Mallery Hope


----------



## armywifeemt (Apr 3, 2010)

One song I haven't seen on here that really gets me pumped up and sets the pace for a good run is the song "Candyman" by Christina Aguilera. 

A lot of the ones I've seen elsewhere on this list are favorites too...


----------



## armywifeemt (Apr 5, 2010)

So I actually brought my ipod home from the gym today and here's what I've got... 

Aaliyah ft. DMX - Come Back In One Piece
Beatles - I Should Have Known Better
Blake Shelton - Country Strong
Buckcherry - Crazy B***h 
Christina Aguilera - Candyman
Emerson Drive  - I Should Be Sleeping 
Evanescence - Bring Me To Life
Evanescence - Sweet Sacrifice
Evanescence - Call Me When You're Sober
Fergie - Clumsy
Finger Eleven - Paralyzer
The Fray - You Found Me
Incubus - Megalomaniac
Incubus - A Certain Shade of Green
Katy Perry - I Kissed A Girl
Kelly Clarkson - I Do Not Hook Up
Kelly Clarkson  - Walk Away
Kelly Clarkson - Never Again
Kelly Clarkson - My Life Would Suck Without You
Metallica - Whiskey In The Jar
Mindless Self Indulgence - Shut Me Up 
Nine Days - Story of A Girl
Sara Bareilles - Love Song
Taylor Swift - Picture To Burn
Three Days Grace - Animal I Have Become
Three Days Grace - Riot
Three Doors Down - Kryptonite
Rascall Flatts - Life is a Highway
The Veronicas - Untouched
Will Smith - Switch
Zac Brown - Chicken Fried 



Interesting mix, no?


----------

